# Baileign Jointer/Planer Review



## Dedvw

I was looking at this rig a year or so ago. The price at first looked great until I inquired about shipping. They quoted me about $700 for shipping!

Practices like that drive me crazy and I won't buy from them regardless of how nice it is.

But congrats on your new tool, I'm sure it's a beauty in person.


----------



## freddy1962

Curious, where are these machines manufactured?


----------



## retfr8flyr

Like almost everything else, I'm sure they are made in China.


----------



## b2rtch

These kind of machine are mostly made in Europe (for years.I had one in France 30 years ago).
Some are now made in Taiwan and China


----------



## crashn

Looks nearly identical to my Grizzly 12" jointer/planer combo. I have had good success with mine, I feel confident you will have the same experience.


----------



## ssnvet

It's almost identical to the G0634Z from Grizzly, accept Grizzly uses the American style guard instead of the Euro style.

The new Polar Bear model G0634XP their latest. It has a much better fence and cost $100 less.

These machines are all built in the same factory in Taiwan and the quality out of that operation is quite good.


----------



## crashn

I ave the G0634P, polar bear with spiral, ha served me very well indeed. I do have to take the fence off to convert it, unlike your's were it flips up with the bed.


----------



## howieb1951

Can a video demoing use of the 5 function combo machine(s) be put on youtube. Minimax, Felder, Hammer, etc have demo videos.


----------

